#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  VPN com Mikrotik

## jrctec

Tutorial simplificado passo a passo para configurar um servidor VPN no mikrotik e filiais.


Levando em consideração a seguinte estrutura:

Matriz: 
Rede Local: 192.168.0.X/24
Ip local do Servidor: 192.168.0.1
Ip Internet do Servidor: 201.200.200.200

Filial:
Rede Local: 192.168.10.X/24
Ip local do Servidor: 192.168.10.1
Ip Internet do Servidor: 189.50.1.200


VPN:
Faixa IPs: 10.0.0.X/24


Partindo do ponto em que os dois servidores já estão devidamente configurados e navegando na Internet repassando a navegação para rede Interna e seus clientes via NAT, iremos configurar o Server VPN na matriz


Antes de mais nada devemos habilitar duas opções no menu Ip> firewall> Service Ports, clique com o botão direito e selecione enable em GRE e PPTP 

Abra o servidor Mikrotik pelo winbox acesse o menu ppp
Na primeira guia Interfaces clique na opção L2TP Server marque a opção enable

Na segunda guia secrets crie um usuário para conectar ao Server pela VPN: 
Usuario: teste
senha: teste
Local address: 10.0.0.1
Remote address: 10.0.0.2

Dessa forma seu servidor estará preparado para ouvir e autenticar requisições L2TP. Ainda falta configurar as rotas nesse servidor para que as maquinas internas possam ver a outra rede e vice-versa. Vá em Ip> routes: e crie as duas rotas abaixo:

primeira Rota: 10.0.0.0/24 > gateway 192.168.0.1
segunda Rota: 192.168.10.0/24> Gateway 10.0.0.2

A rota 10.0.0.0/24 apontando para o gateway 192.168.0.1 indica que a rede usada pela vpn será roteada pelo ip 192.168.0.1 que é da placa interna do servidor e a rota 192.168.10.0/24 indica que a rede interna do servidor da filial será roteada pelo ip remoto que o servidor da filial receberá qdo conectar.

Configuramos o servidor da matriz, agora vamos para o servidor da Filial:
Vá em PPP, na aba Interfaces crie o usuário para se conectar conforme abaixo:
Server: 201.200.200.200
user: teste
password: teste

clique em ok e logo o usuário já se conectará ao outro servidor, dessa forma vc já poderá testar do próprio servidor mikrotik se está pingando para o ip de alguma maquina na rede interna da matriz:

Para que suas maquinas na Filial com a faixa 192.168.10.X possam acessar as maquinas da matriz vc terá que criar a mesma estrutura de rotas que foi criada para amatriz só que direcionando pra sua rede interna, abaixo:
 
primeira Rota: 10.0.0.0/24 > gateway 192.168.10.1
segunda Rota: 192.168.0.0/24> Gateway 10.0.0.1

bom pessoal, com isso estaremos com a vpn funcionando nos dois pontos caso queiram adicionar mais pontos é só seguir o mesmo raciocínio, outra coisa, vc pode também criar um usuário pra acessar de qquer maquina Windows diretamente em rede assistente para novas conexões e marcar a opção conectar-me a uma vpn.

Espero que esteja bem explicado, é a primeira vez que escrevo um tutorial assim, eu cheguei a fazê-lo com figuras mas nao deu pra postar aqui, desculpe os erros e podem comentar a vontade, caso tenha alguma duvida meu MSN é [email protected]

----------


## iudemar

POw cara legal mesmo essas dicas ai sobre Vpn/Mikrotik, espero logo mais poder testa-la usando suas dicas, ja que não tenho tanta pratica com Vpn
Vlw mesmo, e continua sempre postando alguma coisa ai pra todos blz.

----------

